# Champion Made in Japan Bambo fly rod??any info??



## sproutblah (Nov 12, 2010)

My girlfriend just pulled an old bambo fly rod kit out of her closet, she said it was her grandfathers. I am trying to find some info on it, it came in a wooden box 3 piece with extra tip a few bobber, a few flys and some hooks. The box only has a sticker that says CHAMPION and Made in Japan under that, and the rod has champion painted on it in gold. I have not really been able to find any info on it , it has never been used and looks to be a nice rod....any info would be very much apprecated


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

If you don't get any responses,try posting here:

http://clarksclassicflyrodforum.yuku.com/


----------



## catfishblah (Feb 8, 2013)

hey dude if you want I can provide you with some info.. let me know


----------

